# Buying English boots online?



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

My Ariats are pretty much dead... entire zipper on one has been replaced, there are holes at the heel and the dangly zipper bit has fallen off (after having been replaced twice) not to mention I've lost a bunch of weight and have gone from needing a wide to a slim-med calf size (yay... but not, when boots are so pricey). SO this summer I'm looking at buying new boots, but like 'deal hunting' so want to know the best places to buy online (I rarely shop online so I'm fairly out of the loop...)
I live in Canada, so cheap shipping to Canada is a plus BUT my grandparents have a place in Arizona, so I can always ship to them.
So far I've looked at Ebay and Dover, that's it, lol. Anywhere else I should check?
(And if anybody knows of anybody selling boots that might work let me know, I need a slim - regular calf depending on the boot, size 6, and I'm only about 5 ft tall).


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Maryland Consignment might ship to Canada. A lot of the New England stores do. Doesn't hurt to ask.
They have some Ariats size 6 - regular.
UsedSaddleCrofton :: Women's Apparel :: Riding Boots


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Check smartpakequine.com as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you check Greenhawk (internet and stores in various cities) and Pleasantridge in Canada? Over $100 gets free shipping from Pleasantridge.If I recall correctly Greenhawk carries the Ariat boots.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Greenhawk does carry Ariats, and I personally prefer them over Pleasant Ridge for riding gear. However, Pleasant Ridge did just expand, so they may have more stuff now. Literally, grand opening for their new store was this past weekend. Plus, with Greenhawk, the shipping could possibly come from the nearest warehouse location. Bahrs Saddlery might be another good choice, as they are a Canadian company._

_Not sure where in BC you live, but there are GH's in Prince George, Kamloops, Vancouver(2?), Langley, Victoria, Kelowna and Nelson. _


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Check smartpakequine.com as well.


I second Smartpak! They are great about returns, etc. which is really nice with boots! That way there is no worry about being stuck with them if they don't fit


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Forget Smart Pak, OP, you are in Canada, they don't ship here.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tall boots are SOOO hard to fit because you need not only the foot bed size, calf and height. Do your measurements properly and make sure who you purchase from does returns. Remember some may charge your a restocking fee and shipping.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

VTO Saddlery ships to Canada.

VTO Saddlery


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

You should definitely check out Horze.com, they're known for having really good, and expensive looking, high quality tack for inexpensive products and your grandparents in Arizona would probably get free shipping. Plus they're always having sales and they have a luxary brand too. Recently I purchased theseB Vertigo Sporty Womans boots. I needed a pair of boots to ride the training horses in the morning and then to teach in later in the day. These have really fit the purpose. They are quite comfortable both in the saddle and out. I am a dressage rider, so they are not as stiff as I was accustomed to, however my stiffer boots boots are no fun to wear when I teach. They have handled the Florida heat and moisture admirably. I do like the breathable tops, they have been very cool and l also like the lining. Most less expensive boots don't last very long in my arena, but these have done a great job for me and the zips have been durable. Would prefer a more traditional look without the red details, but they are not too conspicuous. Overall a great everyday boot.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Stampede Tack carries english boots. It's in Surrey. For tall boots, I need to try them on, so I will not buy boots online.


----------

